
Trump’s Dangerous Support for Conspiracies About Autism and Vaccines - artsandsci
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/trumps-dangerous-support-for-conspiracies-about-autism-and-vaccines?intcid=mod-latest
======
eip
When the richest person in the world does a TED talk explaining how he plans
to reduce the world population by 1B+ using vaccines, funded through his giant
tax shelter, is it really surprising that there would be some push back?

It's a noble goal and with a bit of luck it will be wildly successful. But
people are hard to trick when their lives are on the line.

